# Space is filled with White Dwarfs ...



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2017)

A study of a White Dwarf concluded that it had been ejected from its original star system during a Type 1X supernova:

Speedy white dwarf may have survived a rare type of supernova

It also happens to mention that White Dwarfs can be ejected from their own binary star systems if they get too close to the Galactic Center:

Astrophile: Elderly couple kicked out of the galaxy

What's fascinating about these stories is that it expands the narrative that space is filled with wandering planets and also rogue stars.


----------



## tinkerdan (Aug 23, 2017)

White dwarf hamster::
So now I have this image of them filling the universe like so many discarded tribbles.
After all the soviets were way ahead in the space race and who knows what they threw out there early on.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 1, 2017)

Plus other stars - in this case, stars near our galactic centre that shouldn't have been able to form there, but no one knows where they've come from:
Nobody knows how these baby stars got so close to our black hole


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 2, 2017)

tinkerdan said:


> White dwarf hamster::
> So now I have this image of them filling the universe like so many discarded tribbles.
> After all the soviets were way ahead in the space race and who knows what they threw out there early on.



So there is planet out there ruled by a race of White Hamsters ?

_for some  strange reason the theme song to _*Pinky and the Brain *_starts to play through Baylor's head .  _


----------

